# Cast Nets



## WildFeather (May 29, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a cast net and would like some advice as far as what to look for in a net as in weight, size, etc. I will be only using it a few times a year also. Thanks Salt Junky


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

what are you targeting, mullet or bait. if your doing mullet i like the 10' 1 inch mesh. its about a pound a foot. my buddy has a 12' and its just too much for me. but these are from Betts i think if you get a custom one from the bait shops they may be a little lighter.


----------



## WildFeather (May 29, 2013)

Bait will be the target


----------



## fishhawk84 (Jun 5, 2013)

WildFeather said:


> Bait will be the target


i would go with no bigger than 6' thats plenty for bait an half the price of a mullet net


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If you plan on casting at schools of ly's, make it a point to get one with 1/4" mesh. You'll love yourself for it when you cover up a thousand of em.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can certainly agree with the 1/4 inch mesh net. I have a 5 footer and nothing will escape it.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I also wanted to add that I have several nets, like 8 or 9. If you plan on throwing it in an area that you are not sure as to what is on the bottom....might want to buy a cheaper net from walmart or wherever just in case you tear it up. five foot and 3/8 inch mesh usually less than 30 dollars and you arent out a hundred dollar net if you snag it.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

dsar592 said:


> I also wanted to add that I have several nets, like 8 or 9. If you plan on throwing it in an area that you are not sure as to what is on the bottom....might want to buy a cheaper net from walmart or wherever just in case you tear it up. five foot and 3/8 inch mesh usually less than 30 dollars and you arent out a hundred dollar net if you snag it.



Very good advice right here ! I bought a new 7 footer, cast it once and it snagged on an oyster bed..... Goodbye cast net.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

dsar592 said:


> I can certainly agree with the 1/4 inch mesh net. I have a 5 footer and nothing will escape it.


I'm not worried about the little ones escaping. The 1/4" doesn't allow the average sized Ly to get it's gills caught. Sure is nice to just dump a bunch of perfectly healthy baits in the bucket, without having to shake em all out and cherry pic the ones that didn't get there gills ripped apart.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Those small nets are great for bull/tiger minnows, but they sink too slow to catch bait in deeper water i like a 10ft net for the ly's and mullet. And a small cheapo from walmart 4-6ft net for bull minnows


----------



## Squid (May 25, 2013)

I don't know if there are any left in stock, but Sports Authority in Pensacola had cast nets 75% off. This was a couple weeks ago, but the manager told me the sale would run as long as it took to get rid of certain items. I've been wanting to get one, but didn't want to spend too much money because I didn't know how often I would use it. This was the perfect chance to pick one up cheap and learn how to use it, without spending a lot of money.

I picked up a 8 footer, and after watching some "how to" videos and some back yard practice, It wasn't hard to learn.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Get you a 9', 3/8 inch mesh Betts from Bass Pro. It's great for everything from tiny pinfish to giant mullet (I've even caught 40 lb black drum in them), and Bass Pro is great about returns. I get the 2 year warranty so I can replace as many times as I want for 2 years for free. 

If you're only needing bait a few times a year though, save some money and frustration and buy the bait.


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

dsar592 said:


> I also wanted to add that I have several nets, like 8 or 9. If you plan on throwing it in an area that you are not sure as to what is on the bottom....might want to buy a cheaper net from walmart or wherever just in case you tear it up. five foot and 3/8 inch mesh usually less than 30 dollars and you arent out a hundred dollar net if you snag it.


That's great advice right there... I keep a cheapy and a nice one myself.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I like a 10' 3/8 mesh and 1lb of lead per foot radius. I picked one up at Brunson's net supply in Foley AL. I got a pretty nice net that opens very well for a $100.00 well worth the money. Its a really soft mesh with no spring in it to sling it shut like some of the cheaper nets do. I think the bigger nets are way easier to throw then a 6' also if you get a bad cast with a 10 it still opens as big as a 6' on a good throw. This is how I throw the net just remember to hold your pinky finger 1 second longer when you throw the net so the back side closest to you stretches and opens. Good luck if you wanna check my net out and give it a try in the yard let me know I can show you if you never used a cast net.



P.S.
Bait I catch is Bull Minnows, Mullet, Finger Mullet, Menhaden quarter size and hand size, Pin Fish and Croakers.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Great video, I gave up on my cast net but I might have to bring it back out after seeing that.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

X2 on Brunson's in Foley.

I have bought both nets and net material from them for three generations.

Good folks to deal with. C2


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

if you dont want to have back and shoulder problems in the future stay 10ft and under


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

but then again i use a 10ft brail targeting mullet


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: x3 Brunson's supply if you're in the area...we still have a handmade old timer cotton net from Brunson's, huge spread, skirt design w/ no panels. I don't even think it's legal any more.


side note: this mullet run dude's vids on nets crack me up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_eqbapfbjQ


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

it all depends what u are targeting like previously stated if u want bull minows tiger minnows and small finger mullet in 4 ft or less get a wallmart net betwen 5 and 7 ft quarter inch is fine. to target cigar minnows and hearing in 10 to 15 ft depths with current u need a heavy net 10 to 12 ft quarter inch mash it will cost more but with this type net i rcomend getting a custom, for big mullet u want a 10 to 12 ft 1 in mesh again go with a custom there are arguements wheather to go with a brail or bag net i never tryed the bag but the best old timer mullet fishermen swear by them u have to get those made so i never have had the money but from what i hear its like the munual reels once u know how to use one much less to go wrong if anyone can explain a bag net and how it works i would like to know


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Bag nets are great for wading, you just reach into the net and grab the mullet and put them in your fish bag. With the brail nets its much harder to get the fish out you almost have to dump them onto a surface. Brail nets are best out of the boat and off a bridge.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

that makes sence but how do they realy work i have had people tell me u can make a cheap brail net into a bag net making it more efficent to catch flounder baits i do hate to drop the net sometimes to get 2 or 3 baits out


----------

